# Average Marking Gauge



## rikkor

I like this type of marking gauge opposed to the pin type.


----------



## JoeHeskett

I agree with Mike L. in that you do have to use both hands for micro-adjustments but once set it stays set and remains accurate. I like the wheel-style although I've never used the pin type. I would suggest saving your money and purchasing the guage without the micro-adjust. Note that this is the first and only marking guage I've owned. This tool will roll off your bench if your not careful


----------



## CutNRun

I would also echo the review. I have the same marking gauge and like the function of the gauge after it is set. The micro-adjust feature is cumbersome and I never use the graduations on the shaft. I always set the depth using a ruler or combination square. Save some money, buy the basic unit without markings.


----------



## marcb

I just got mine a few days ago. Microadjust and non graduated. Its nice. I keeps the micro adjust set in the center and with some finger contortion (I do have long fingers which may make this workable) I can do it 1 handed. Definitly not designed for it, but thats why the guy who made the titemark custom machined his up.


----------



## RaiderSix

I have this guage and like it, but have to admit that the micro adjust is somewhat troublesome. It took me a while to figure out how to "micro adjust" it. I have since forgotten how to use that feature. It is still my primary guage though. Oh, I also have the version with inches marked on it, but haven't used that to measure anything.


----------



## ic3ss

I bought this gauge a few months ago, but without the micro adjust thingy. I read quite a bit about them and just decided that I didn't need it, and that it really was more hassle than it was worth. I love mine. And the best thing is that it's not made in China or Taiwan. One could tell this by simply holding and using it.


----------

